# Building an outdoor target butt. Should I angle the face?



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

the face of the target bale should be square to the shooting line/stakes. now, whether or not it's level is up to the builder. most target bales are usually square and level, but if you want to work the mind game aspect, it doesnt need to be level.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

I ended up going level.

If I want to practice for FITA, I'll just tilt it back 12 degrees.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

by level, i meant following the contour of the hill.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I think "plumb" is the correct word here. As far as level, nope. If that was required some of the targets on the side hills at the "Hill" wouldn't stand on their own.


----------



## 1denogean (Jan 9, 2009)

how did you build the target? What material i need to make one also just need some ideas


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Unless your shooting a recurve there really is no need to tilt the target IMO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

1denogean said:


> how did you build the target? What material i need to make one also just need some ideas



If I can find my camera, I'll post pics.


----------

